# Colron "Natural" - is this supposed to be clear?



## silm (19 Mar 2010)

Hi all.

I took the plunge and put the first finish on my oak unit last night. It looks good, but a little (well, much) darker than I expected/hoped.

I used Colron "Natural" - as opposed to Antique Pine, Georgian Medium Oak, etc. - because I was after a finish very close to the colour of the original oak.

Was this a mistake? Is this darkening expected of all Danish oils, or did I just interpret "Natural" incorrectly.

(In my defence, this is described as "Clear" on Focus DIY's website).

I know you have to reapply every so often. Does this mean it will lighten in time? Would a second coat make it even darker and should I just leave it at one?

Thanks in advance,

Steve.


----------



## Philly (19 Mar 2010)

Steve
Yes, the oil will change the colour of the oak - the oil has a yellowing effect. But most people like the look - its quite a natural look.
Once it dries it will lighten a little - the other oils you mentioned have dyes in them to give the colour change.
HTH,
Philly


----------



## silm (19 Mar 2010)

Thanks Philly.

Would you expect the oil itself to be clear or to be (as my Colron "Natural" was) the colour of very diluted Coke? (with a slight reddish tinge).

To clarify, the oil was this:

http://www.screwfix.com/prods/54151/Pai ... Danish-Oil

As I say, currently the colour looks much darker than the original wood. It's been drying for 12 hours so far.

I just wanted to check this was expected.

Thanks for all your advice.


----------



## Philly (19 Mar 2010)

Yes, mine has a reddish tinge too. That's normal for this product.
An oil finish does darken the timber - wet an offcut of timber with water and you'll see a similar colour change.
Cheers
Philly


----------



## silm (19 Mar 2010)

Thanks. I did wonder about the water/oil analogy.

One final question. Is it likely to get darker if I add more finishes, and (if so) is it okay/common just to leave a single finish?

Many thanks,

Steve.


----------



## Philly (19 Mar 2010)

No, shouldn't get any darker. One coat is acceptable, but you may as well wipe a thin second or third coat on to give a better finish.
Best regards
Philly


----------



## wizer (19 Mar 2010)

Next time, try a clear water based lacquer.


----------

